# RIP Little Girl



## kweenkylie (Oct 3, 2009)

My little baby girl (my favourite from the litter) died this morning she would of been a month old next week. She was my white blue eyed girl I'll miss her!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 3, 2009)

Kylie I'm so sorry this happened. HUGS


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 3, 2009)

so sorry 4 ur loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 3, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss. We lost our little brown eyed little white girl and a couple month later we found another one with white (albino) eyes and they could be sisters they are so much alike.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 3, 2009)

Aww i'm very sorry you lost her


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 3, 2009)

ink iris: Sorry for your loss. Rest in peace baby girl.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, its amazing how fast they can steal our hearts. Binky free little one.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Even though you didn't get a lot of time with her, she made an impression on you, and it takes a special bunny to do that. Binky free, Little Girl.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 6, 2009)

so sorry for you loss, binky free little one:angelandbunny:


----------



## l.lai (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Kylie!


----------



## kweenkylie (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, it helps knowing that I have support from you guys through times like these. I'm gettin by lookin after her brother and cousins lol


----------

